# Повреждение седалищного нерва при неправильном сделанном уколе



## Fart77 (31 Дек 2009)

Всё сказано в названии темы.
Я уже устал от неправильного лечения, что мне делать?


----------



## abelar (1 Янв 2010)

Питер отвечает:
Попасть в седалищный нерв уколом - невозможно. 
Что делать: смотрите ПИР грушевидной мышцы (у доктора Ступина исчепывающая информация)
Если не поможет - пишите, скажу, что дальше делать....


----------



## Доктор Попов (1 Янв 2010)

Fart77, поражение седалищного нерва после укола действительно большая редкость, поставьте пожалуйста обследования на форум.

abelar, в своей практике видел один документально зафиксированный случай поражения седалищного нерва после укола. Цепочка была такая - после укола вольтарена развился ягодичный компартмент-синдром, который и сам по себе большая редкость. Пока диагностировали, получили практически полное повреждение седалищного нерва. Ко мне пациент попал уже с последствиями, пришлось просто руками развести...


----------



## Доктор Попов (2 Янв 2010)

Доктор abelar, а что Питер отвечает Москве на подобное:
подышал по-даосски - и висячая стопа не шлепает, потому что нервическая проводимость шибко улучшилась?!  :prankster2:

Добавлено через 1 минуту
Конечно, только после сеточки на причинное место...


----------



## abelar (3 Янв 2010)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> abelar, в своей практике видел один документально зафиксированный случай поражения седалищного нерва после укола. ...


...Безусловно, коллега! В практике "03" и наркологов - это спошь и рядом. Очень любят они р-р магнезии сульфатис в количестве 15 мл "в елочку". Эдакий лечебный эффект плюс эффект воспитательный....

*Уважаемый Fart77*. Опишите что и как было. Какой укол? Что было "потом"? Что хирург говорил/делал? Как "неправильно" лечили? Какие симптомы еще?aiwan



Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Доктор abelar, а что Питер отвечает Москве на подобное:...


...Справедливости ради, надо признать, что в Питере тоже есть специалисты, которые гнойный абсцесс лечат мантрами.....:cray:
Причем, я сам, прочитав повимательнее лаконичный зов о помощи, поймал себя на мысли, что посоветовал ПИР грушевидной пациенту, который запросто может лежать с турундами из пальцев резиновой перчатки в "причинном месте"....:blush200:
Представляете "картину маслом" : в гнойной хирургии лежит страдалец, двигает ногой "по схеме" и дышит по-даосски...:cray:


----------



## Nadiffa Fargieva (17 Окт 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> Питер отвчает:
> Попасть в седалищный нерв уколом - невозможно. umnik
> Что делать: смотрите ПИР грушевидной мышцы (у доктора Ступина исчепывающая информация)
> Если не поможит - пишите скажу, что дальше делать....aiwan


________________________________________________________________________________
Питер, у меня проблема с ногой началась после уколов в ягодицу, на тот момент мне было 4 года, не удачный укол повлёк за собой, значительные последствия, а то, что у меня нога затормаживает в развитии, на  один размер меньше и вообще мышцы на этой ноге не развиваются, с виду она смотрится худощавой и меленькой, ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ В ТАКОЙ СИТУАЦИИ?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Окт 2011)

Nadiffa Fargieva написал(а):


> ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ В ТАКОЙ СИТУАЦИИ?



Ничего, просто жить и не заморачиваться, заниматься потихоньку спортом, плавать.
Если давит психологически почитайте   Омар Хайяма, например вот этот рубаи:
"Я был обижен на творца, что не имел сапог, пока не встретил молодца, который был без ног"


----------



## Расима (12 Май 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Ничего, просто жить и не заморачиваться, заниматься потихоньку спортом, плавать.
> Если давит психологически почитайте Омар Хайяма, например вот этот рубаи:
> "Я был обижен на творца, что не имел сапог, пока не встретил молодца, который был без ног"


Здравствуйте! Я вот сижу  и с ужасом читаю предложение врача не заморачиваться и читать книгу.  Вы на себе когда нибудь чувствовали симптомы каузалгии. Естественно нет. Так вот это я испытала на себе в 2002 году после иньекции в седалищный нерв. Так вот во время каузалгии именно доходишь до такого состояния, что хочется отрезать ногу. Это полгода бесссонных ночей. Это общее похудение за 3 недели на 20 кг. Это ощуения жжения, лома костей, а короче как будто ногу проворачивают через мясорубку, это за 20 минут высыхающее полотенце обернутое ногу, это непонимание со стороны врачей, это использование метода пустышки с помощью сульфата магнии, после которого нога полностью вернулась в первоначальное состояние. потому что от радости ходила часа 2, а потом притащили с коридора. И уже пошел 10 год, нога уменьшилась на 1 размер, сапоги вот именно не подберешь, часто возращается чувство каузалгии. И, конечно, до сих пор непонимание врачей. Вот возьмите и попробуйте взять в руки книгу и читать спокойно, когда невозможно работать нормально, зарабатывать нормальные деньги для того же бассейна, для занятий спортом, для санаторно-курортного лечения.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Май 2012)

Расима написал(а):


> И, конечно, до сих пор непонимание врачей.


Да нет,  вы не поняли, понимание у врачей есть, нету только пути выхода из ситуации, кроме обезболивающих,  противосудорожных и нейролептиков.


----------



## Елена1503 (16 Дек 2012)

Люди!!! Я читаю и просто в шоке от прочитанного! Повредить седалищный нерв при обычном уколе ВОЗМОЖНО. И это НЕ единичные случаи. В мае этого года я сделала своей дочери укол но-шпы с супрастином и задела седалищный нерв. У нас документально поврежденный случай, мы прошли три курса восстановительного лечения и с нами в больнице лежал мальчик, которому медсестра тоже попала в седалищный нерв. Я делала уколы дочери 5 лет, курсами, и ни один врач даже не намекнул мне, что можно задеть его и иметь печальные последствия как минимум на полтора года. Наоборот, врачи говорили: Делай, не бойся, там некуда попасть. Если не знаете, РАДИ БОГА, не пишите, что это невозможно, не давайте советы! Тысячи мамаш делают уколы своим деткам сами, даже не подозревая, чем это может обернуться. Всем "друзьям по несчастью" хочу сказать - лечебная физкультура по 40 минут, 4 раза в день, как минимум. Есть специальные комплексы упражнений. Озокерит, электрофорез, иглорефлексотерапия, барокамера, если есть возможность, массаж, плавание, лыжи, коньки и ЛФК, ЛФК, ЛФК. Не опускайте руки, это восстанавливается, мы с дочкой добились заметных успехов, стопа шлепает, но при усилии уже поднимается на 1,5 см. и двигается в стороны. Терпение и труд все перетрут, как говорится. Удачи Вам, все будет хорошо.)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Дек 2012)

Елена1503 написал(а):


> Я делала уколы дочери 5 лет,


здесь шла речь о* взрослой* ягодице, а не ягодице ребенка 5 лет...


Елена1503 написал(а):


> Тысячи мамаш делают уколы своим деткам сами, даже не подозревая, чем это может обернуться.


Вот в этом и проблема, что мамы...
Благо, что хоть пока не оперируют.


----------



## Елена1503 (17 Дек 2012)

Какая разница? Строение каждого человека индивидуально и врачи тоже не видят, что там внутри. Попали же автору, значит возможно. Не нужно писать, что это невозможно. Я считаю, что врач должен предупредить человека о всех возможных последствиях, пусть даже теоретических. А мамы делают уколы, поверьте мне, не из самоуверенности. Мы лежали в больницах. К сожалению врачи не слушают наше мнение. Я пыталась объяснить докторам, что снимает спазм у моего ребенка, просила сделать нужный укол, так как 5 лет все происходит на моих глазах. Но в ответ получала каждый раз: "мы сами знаем как лечить, идите дома лечитесь, раз такие умные". А назначают моему 7 летнему ребенку в больнице преднизолон курсом, причем в вену попадают с пятого раза. У ребенка все руки в синяках, после их профессионализма. И спазм снимают гормонами 5 дней, когда но-шпа с супрастином снимает через 15 минут. Я понимаю, что есть действительно профессиональные врачи, но к сожалению редко. За 5 лет нам никто так и не сказал причину болезни дочери, несмотря на все обследования - тоже факт. А когда мы пришли с травмой седалищного нерва, врачи развели руками, мол мы с таким не сталкивались, и заподозрили... полиомиелит. Кроме того, в другой больнице мне рассказал врач, что в их практике был случай, когда при операции по удалению аппендикса ребенку был полностью перерезан седалищный нерв. И восстановление шло 10 лет. Может резко, если кого обидела, простите меня. Но НЕВОЗМОЖНОЕ ВОЗМОЖНО.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Дек 2012)

Елена1503 написал(а):


> Какая разница?


вот по этой причине, что вы не знаете какая разница и по причине того что вы НЕПРАВИЛЬНО сделали инъекцию, вы получили проблему. Вами была нарушена техника проведения внутримышечной инъекции. Этому учат в медучилищах, медсестрам вдалбливают в головы, что перед проведением инъекции ягодицу условно (мысленно) делят  крестом на четыре квадранта. Иглу вводят исключительно в наружный верхний квадрант ягодицы и НИВКОЕВ СЛУЧАЕ НЕ В ЦЕНТР!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! При соблюдении этого правила никогда не бывает осложнений, какое получили вы. Если медсестра не квалифицированная (или вообще не имеет диплома) то выполнение ею инъекций  ВСЕГДА превращается в  лотерею с призовым фондом: "повреждение седалищного нерва", или "абсцесс",  или "инфильтрат" или "гематома с кулак". Судя по вашему описанию вы выиграли первый приз...


----------



## Елена1503 (17 Дек 2012)

Видимо плохо учат в мед. училищах, или все как и везде покупается, в том числе и диплом врача. Уколы были нам прописаны доктором, доктор меня научила делить ягодицу и куда делать показала. Туда я и сделала. Только вот шприцы нам прописали почему то 0,5, а не 0,2. К сожалению позже я прочитала, что детям категорически запрещено делать уколы шприцами 0,5 до 18 лет, так как игла слишком длинная и есть риск. Только рука уже у меня не поднимется больше. Поверьте мне, свою вину я осознаю и этот крест мне нести еще долго. Но речь сейчас не обо мне здесь. Человек задал вопрос, написал диагноз, а присутствующие здесь врачи говорят о чем угодно, только не о его проблеме. Почему то никто здесь так ничего ему и не посоветовал. Зато первый же комментарий, цитирую "Попасть в седалищный нерв уколом - невозможно. umnik". О возрасте пациента здесь нет ни слова. И далее - подышать по-даосски... Сеточка на причинное место... Это Вы серьезно сейчас?))) Я все таки надеюсь, что кто-то прочитает и мои сообщения, и кому то они помогут. Я хоть и не училась в медицинском, я юрист, но я никогда ничего не советую, если не знаю о проблеме достаточно.


----------



## Антенна (18 Дек 2012)

Я тоже от медсестры в физкабинете слышала, что женщине сделали укол и попали в седалищный нерв, она потом полгода хромала и ходила на физпроцедуры.
От себя хочу пожелать полного выздоровления и не бояться стучаться в разные двери, закроется одна - откроется следующая. Не тратьте свои силы, не злитесь на закрытые двери, тем, кто за ними, все равно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Дек 2012)

Давайте разделим мух и котлеты.

Важны размер и место, еще важно отсутствие аномалий прохождения нерва.
Размер иглы важен при неправильном месте, при правильном месте в нерв попасть нельзя любой иглой.
Как нельзя перерезать седалищный нерв при операции на аппендиксе, потому как нерв этот сзади, а оперся спереди и там см 20 расстояние.
Как и восстановить нерв за 10 лет нельзя, потому как если не восстановилось за 1,5 года, то и не восстановиться.

Вывод:
Если нарушить правила, и они (и правила, и нарушение) здесь описаны, то, конечно, попасть можно.
Не нарушать, и тогда повреждения будут единичными, из-за аномалий прохождения нерва.


----------



## Елена1503 (19 Дек 2012)

Да, 20 сантиметров это очень много. Если взять что нибудь острое, 20 см, то меня, 30 летнюю женщину, насквозь проткнуть можно, еще и торчать будет, спереди и сзади.)))) (Специально линейкой измерила). А речь шла о 8 летнем ребенке. Хотя Вам виднее, Вы же врач. Этот случай рассказал, кстати тоже врач.) А еще врачи говорят, что восстановление идет хорошо первые пол года, потом в течении 3 лет очень медленно. Кому верить? Ну да ладно. Хочу сказать еще кое что для людей, которые попали, так же как и мы, в такую ситуацию с нервом. В больнице нам показали ортопедический костюм, который надевают на детишек с ДЦП, честно скажу не очень верилось, что он поможет. Смысл в том, что от наколенника идут резинки к сандальке и держат ногу в согнутом положении (то есть тянут стопу вверх). Наколенник держится резинками на шортиках, шортики крепятся к жилетке. Ходить советовали врачи по 20 минут в день. Мы с дочей сшили по тому же принципу костюм дома (так как купить стоит порядка 10 тыс. руб) и ходили около двух недель по 30-40 минут.Восстановление пошло намного быстрее, стопа поднимается уже см. на 2, отводится вправо (левая нога) на 5 см. Также в этом костюме хорошо делать ЛФК, так как сильнее идет нагрузка на мышцы. Я не знаю, может ли помочь этот костюм взрослым при данной травме, но дочке моей он очень помогает. Если кого-то заинтересует, пишите. Я вышлю фотки костюма в оригинале, того, который нам одевали в больнице, вещь очень хорошая, нам помогает.) И еще хочу сказать, в Самаре на улице Ташкентской есть Самарская областная больница имени Калинина. Не знаю как во взрослом отделении, но в детской неврологии просто творят чудеса, причем такие случаи у них удивления не вызывают. Если такое случилось, мамочки, обязательно туда. Там знают что делать.)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Дек 2012)

Нерв, видимо был бедренный.
Вы молодец.
А фото вот тут и поставьте, интересно.


----------



## Елена1503 (21 Дек 2012)

С удовольствием. Правда фото на телефон, но думаю разобраться можно.)


Да простят меня изготовители оригинала... При изготовлении своего варианта я брала джинсовый костюм (так как ткань не тянется), липучки, которые продают на шторы, колечки вместо крючков, опять же для штор, и вместо резинок "бинт Мартенса". Сандали обычные, ортопедические. Принцип получился тот же. Удачи, терпения и веры в себя! И все будет хорошо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Дек 2012)

Вы молодчина!


----------



## Елена1503 (21 Дек 2012)

Спасибо Вам, дай Бог Вам здоровья.


----------



## tolik (5 Янв 2015)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Fart77, поражение седалищного нерва после укола действительно большая редкость, поставьте пожалуйста обследования на форум.
> 
> abelar, в своей практике видел один документально зафиксированный случай поражения седалищного нерва после укола. Цепочка была такая - после укола вольтарена развился ягодичный компартмент-синдром, который и сам по себе большая редкость. Пока диагностировали, получили практически полное повреждение седалищного нерва. Ко мне пациент попал уже с последствиями, пришлось просто руками развести...


Здравствуйте!!!У меня такой вопрос???Две недели назад поставил укол "вольтарена"Спину отпустило......Но началась боль в ягодицы,потом пошла вниз по ноге.....Сейчас уже выкручивает икру на этой же ноге...что это может быть и как с этим бороться??? Заранее спасибо!!!!


----------



## doc (6 Янв 2015)

Боль в ягодицу и ногу "прострелило" в момент инъекции или спустя какое-то время?


----------



## Владимир 1959 (8 Янв 2016)

Мне 22 декабря сделали операцию по поводу удаления трещины заднего прохода. Делали под местной анестезией в частной клинике. Лежал на левом боку, согнув колени. И после операции, что бы доехал до дома, поставили два укола "Кетонала" в правую ягодицу. И после каждого укола чувствовал, что стреляло в пятку. Боли не чувствовал, т.к.был под местной анестезией. Прошел узи нижних конечностей, ничего не нашли. Был у невролога, он прописал Диклофенак и Мидокарм. Так же лечусь Алмагом и согревающей мазью Никофлекс. Но чувство онемения не проходит. Мурашки так и бегают по кончикам пальцев. Скажите, как долго это будет продолжаться?


----------



## doc (8 Янв 2016)

Как правило, это проходит самостоятельно (если проблема действительно возникла от уколов).
Для ускорения процесса ремиссии можно поделать влажные согревающие компрессы на область инъекций.
И ПИР для ягодичных мышц (погуглите, должны быть в сети).


----------



## Владимир 1959 (8 Янв 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*,
Спасибо, но как долго это может продолжаться? Все таки неприятные ощущения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2016)

До года.


----------



## lio80 (8 Янв 2016)

Елена1503 написал(а):


> С удовольствием. Правда фото на телефон, но думаю разобраться можно.)
> Посмотреть вложение 24355Посмотреть вложение 24356Посмотреть вложение 24357Посмотреть вложение 24358Посмотреть вложение 24359
> 
> Да простят меня изготовители оригинала... При изготовлении своего варианта я брала джинсовый костюм (так как ткань не тянется), липучки, которые продают на шторы, колечки вместо крючков, опять же для штор, и вместо резинок "бинт Мартенса". Сандали обычные, ортопедические. Принцип получился тот же. Удачи, терпения и веры в себя! И все будет хорошо.


Вы молодец!


----------



## John Milimetron (29 Мар 2016)

Я в больнице лежал (Ногинская) там ставили уколы я когда выписывался заметил что у одного из пациентов с каждым днём заметно ноге становилось хуже.Потом и у меня началось я сообразил сразу даже без инета что ето нерв повреждён врачей через день вызывал а они руками разводили ерундой кололи не помогало алкоголь помгал спать но ето ТУПИК. Потом нашёл денег сделал специальные исследования (около 10000руб.). Мне назначили Актовеги,Нейромидин,Цитофлами сказали может типо рассааёт а вообще сказали не поможет надо будет делать операцию как всё закончится отпишу. А на больничку хочу в суд подать я там походу через это не один прошёл.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Мар 2016)

И какое же исследование?
И какую операцию?

Прежде чем ругаться, всегда помните что Вы за рулём и от возможности сбить человека ник-то не застрахован. То есть преступником может стать каждый. Важно как Вы сбивали, специально или нет.


----------



## ladyguzel1 (13 Окт 2016)

Моей дочке в 4 месяца сделали укол Цефтриаксона, видимо неправильно ввели или попали не туда из-за чего произошла задержка дыхания и потеря сознания. В чувство привели, но после этого началась задержка в физическом развитии, а именно начали поздно ползать, опора так и не появилась. Сейчас ей уже 1 год и 4 месяца, а она до сих пор не ходит, только ползает. Обошли многих опытных неврологов, результатов мало, все разводят руками, но то что сделали когда-то неправильный укол никто не берет во внимание, говорят что это не из-за этого.


----------

